# Sacramento Area



## ChaoticSquare (Dec 17, 2017)

Any recommendations for someone in the Sacramento area? Just getting into things and would prefer to not have to fix a bunch of bad habits. I've watched videos and read what I can, but hoping for someone who can also guide me real time. Shooting a compound bow for hunting.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

ChaoticSquare said:


> Any recommendations for someone in the Sacramento area? Just getting into things and would prefer to not have to fix a bunch of bad habits. I've watched videos and read what I can, but hoping for someone who can also guide me real time. Shooting a compound bow for hunting.


I am down in the Palo Alto, CA area. About 2 hrs south of you.


----------



## ChaoticSquare (Dec 17, 2017)

nuts&bolts said:


> I am down in the Palo Alto, CA area. About 2 hrs south of you.


Bit further than I was hoping for, but I do occasionally travel down to the Bay Area for work.


----------



## ChaoticSquare (Dec 17, 2017)

nuts&bolts said:


> I am down in the Palo Alto, CA area. About 2 hrs south of you.


Bit further than I was hoping for, but I do occasionally travel down to the Bay Area for work.


----------



## Boltsmyth (Nov 16, 2002)

Golden State Archers are in that area. http://www.wildernessjoad.com/archery-for-adults/
They may be able to help.


----------

